
Asiana 214: Training with passengers in the back? - soundsop
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2013/07/11/asiana-214-training-with-passengers-in-the-back/
======
polemic
> _" In the old days, a pilot had to do at least three takeoffs and landings
> in an empty airplane before being allowed to fly with passengers but that
> rule was relaxed due to faith in the fancy full-motion (Level D) sims and
> the staggering cost of operating empty jets."_

And yet, commercial air travel is safer than ever. Fancy that.

